# detailing studio build 7 days



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

just some photos to show my studio build

size 6mx5m

hope you like

















starting to build the frame work








frame up in 3 hours








roof framed out

visitor in my van








felting the roof








done 








there is rolls of insulation in the walls and the roof.
plasterboard and wiring all in








all done and tape and filled 








paint stuff in just to do the roof








products









can fit and range rover in with door shut. 
so ok for size i think.

thanks for looking.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nothing to see mate


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

i know trying to get them to show in stead of being like that if you get me.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice level concrete slab


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Coming along nicely, try & upload to photobucket & then post the links


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like it commimg along nicely


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

sweet thanks bro


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good that bud :thumb:


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

looks good dude

just a word of warning i would remove the 1st picture as that could be deemed as Advertising without being a Paid member, A lot of detailers pay a lot of money to advertise on this site and people posting photos of fully sign written vans doesn't usually go down too well especially when there not paying for the privilege..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks bro for that hope to be paid member soon


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Callum :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good mate excatly what im doing in the summer 

just a couple of questions
did you use 4x2 treated timber for the walls?
and what size timber for the roof?
also what are u cladding the outside with?

and one last one what sort of door are you fitting?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

hi mate thanks

4x2 walls and 9mm ply outside 
roof was 9x2 x6 for the span of 5m with 500mm over hang. and 6x2 to put from the 9x2,









door were just out of 4x2 and ply as well with small door.

we are going to clad it with fencing and over lap.

hope this helps mate

good luck with ur one


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Walls look like OSB to me fella?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Spotted the crazy golf in the background, is this for customers to play while you tend to their cars? :lol:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

yes sorry 9mm osb 

hahaha no its at an old arcade, but sweet plan


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Coming on well that


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

wish i had a nice space like that


----------

